# New to motorhoming



## Derek (May 27, 2021)

Hi my name is Derek , new to this group and motorhoming , just purchased an old Fiat motor home had it serviced etc and hope to get away soon  , any advice


----------



## jeanette (May 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome safe travels


----------



## r4dent (May 27, 2021)

1)Spend the first night on your drive or within a taxi ride home.
No better place to find out that you have forgotten the corkscrew or that you can't get the fridge to run on gas.

2)Make checklists.  If it is good enough for a guy driving a Jumbo Jet it is good enough for you (a copy of my list is attached, yours will be different). 

3)f Try different types of locations wild/ commercial /pubs / CLs. They are different and sometimes you need the hot tub and sometimes you need to be the only person for miles. Don't get into a rut.

4)When things go wrong ("when" not "if") see it as an adventure.

5) Enjoy yourself and never forget the corkscrew.


----------



## diver one (May 27, 2021)

WEST SCOTLAND ,LOVELY SCENERY WHEN WEATHER NICE. TRAVEL EARLY MORNING  FIND AGOOD SPOT FOR THE DAY TO LAYUP.  ARRIVE AT YOUR SELECTED OVERNIGHT STOP WITH COMING DARKNESS, LEAVE EARLY MORNING  .MOST NO OVERNIGHT CAMPING SINGS ARE ILLEGAL UNLESS  BY ORDER OF COUNTY COUNCIL IS WRITEN BELOW IT .THIS MEANS COUNCIL HAS SAT IN SESSION AND VOTED THIS IN AS A BYE LAW. THERE IS NO TRESPASS IN SCOTLAND  UNLESS YOU LEAVE GATES OPEN OR DO DAMAGE ,LITTER ETC  COME TO SCOTLAND THE WORLD IS YOUR LOBSTER


----------



## yorkslass (May 27, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Red Dwarf (May 27, 2021)

Hi and welcome, the adventure is just beginning! Make sure you have breakdown cover and that your spare wheel and tools are serviceable and present.


----------



## Robmac (May 27, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 28, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland. Enjoy your adventures


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 28, 2021)

Welcome aboard from north County Durham, enjoy your new van


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 30, 2021)

Good Morning & Welcome to the Wild side of life 
My advice-
1,Always make sure your Phone is charged at every opportunity & that you have access to This band of Very knowledgeable & Helpful Guys & Gurl that make up this community.
2, DONUTS, Come ‘Z’ day Donuts will be the only currency to detract us frenzied hordes from ruining your day !.
The rest will sort it’s self out as you find yourself in a fix, Make mistakes & get randomly lost 
Enjoy


----------



## The laird (May 31, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## campervanannie (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Mickrick (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello and welcome my bit of advice is to use the wildcamping app to check out overnight stops in the area you're travelling and use an old large scale map book to write them onto as back up in case  there's no phone reception put a Star next to really good ones


----------



## davidm (Jun 7, 2021)

Derek said:


> Hi my name is Derek , new to this group and motorhoming , just purchased an old Fiat motor home had it serviced etc and hope to get away soon  , any advice


Hi Derek     If your van has not got an uptodate Habitation check, get it done this will possibly save future problems when you start using it.
also  being in a Motorhome Club can be very helpfull becuse often there will be lke minded members to help and give advice,


----------

